# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  68 x 15 Merbau, How Many Screws

## ozstig

Hi, I'm going to build some screens and gates out of 68x15mm Merbau @ 1800mm high (vertical pickets). Should I use 1 screw or 2 screws to secure at each rail?

----------


## ringtail

2, about 12 mm in from each edge

----------

